

PaaS: Heroku, Dokku, Deis, Flynn The Future Is Shaping Up Quite Nicely - jamespacileo
http://devblog.jamespacileo.com/blog/2014/07/30/paas-heroku/

======
jamespacileo
Hi, I don't blog regularly.

Would make my day if someone more experienced could comment on my blogging
style and give me some pointers on how i could make the post more useful or
interesting.

Thanks :)

~~~
labianchin
Hey James. Awesome post! Good to have a simple overview of these thing.

